# Im bıdı bıdı years old



## Kua

Hello,
few days ago a turkish guy wrote me "Im bıdı bıdı years old". I suppose that "bıdı bıdı" is turkish since i looked up in the english dictionary and i was not able to find a translation. I serached on the internet aswell, tuskish dictionaries and so on.. ut I was not able to figure out the meaning of "bıdı bıdı"(I found: Bidis (pronounced bee-dees) are small hand-rolled cigarettes manufactured in India and other southeast Asian countries that are exported to more than 100 other countries... but it makes no sense to me  ! )
Anyone as any Idea about the meaning of this sentence please? I'm getting curious! 

Many thanks!


----------



## Rallino

You'll probably kill that guy after I'll tell you what it means, because you wasted your time looking for a stupid pair of words 

bıdı bıdı = bla bla

I'm bla bla years old.

I guess he didn't want to tell his age, or he was giving an example as to how to construct a sentence


----------



## Kua

Rallino said:


> You'll probably kill that guy after I'll tell you what it means, because you wasted your time looking for a stupid pair of words
> 
> bıdı bıdı = bla bla
> 
> I'm bla bla years old.
> 
> I guess he didn't want to tell his age, or he was giving an example as to how to construct a sentence



Thanks a lot Rallino 
well yeah, probably he did not want to tell me his age! Well, I know how to say "bla bla" in turkish now ! Not very useful but better than nothing!
Have a nice evening and thanks again!


----------



## Rallino

Glad to be of some help


----------



## Kua

Hei, Rallino, sorry to boter you again... but i have another question.
In my country it is considered to be unpolite to ask about the age of a person, usually to adult women (round 40 and older)... 'cause usually they want to look younger 'n hide their age...
I was wondering about if it's the same thing in Turkey.. 'cause I do not want to be unpolite or rude toward this guy asking him about how old is he.


----------



## Rallino

Dude, it's worldwide  Ask a woman how old she is and you can as well call it a night and go home alone 

But for a man...I don't know. It depends on person I think.


(_Però, è vero che gli italiani hanno un effetto speciale_ sulle donne turche; quindi potresti aver una chance  )


----------



## Rahmi

Valla ne yazdınız hiç anlamadım.


----------



## Kua

Rallino said:


> Dude, it's worldwide  Ask a woman how old she is and you can as well call it a night and go home alone
> 
> But for a man...I don't know. It depends on person I think.
> 
> 
> (_Però, è vero che gli italiani hanno un effetto speciale_ sulle donne turche; quindi potresti aver una chance  )



AHAHAHAHAHAH! TRUE!
Well... I got to tell you that actually, I am a woman and he is a man. So there should not be any problem!
But you never know, with different culture, what is appropriate to say 'n to do and what is considered to bu rude 

(Ps. Te la cavi bene con l'italiano vedo! Complimenti! Lo studi da tanto?)


----------



## Rallino

Ahh ...and I called you "dude"...sorry about that  Well I think no one will find you rude as a woman. So don't worry.


(Hmm...Da quasi 3 anni. La grammatica, l'ho imparata completamente. Però il mio vocabolario non è molto ricco quindi provo a studiar di più sia leggendo dei giornali che guardando dei film  )


----------



## Kua

Rallino said:


> Ahh ...and I called you "dude"...sorry about that  Well I think no one will find you rude as a woman. So don't worry.
> 
> 
> (Hmm...Da quasi 3 anni. La grammatica, l'ho imparata completamente. Però il mio vocabolario non è molto ricco quindi provo a studiar di più sia leggendo dei giornali che guardando dei film  )



No problem  

Anyhow... Seriamente..! 3 anni non sono tanti e la grammatica italiana non è facilissima direi! Fai benissimo a vedere i film, sono uno dei modi migliori per imparare secondo me. Comunque, se hai bisogno di aiuto, contattami pure!

Grazie ancora e ciao! (Poi ti farò sapere se il ragazzo si è offeso o no   )


----------

